# boboldman



## boboldman (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a Massey Ferguson addon 3 point backhoe 185 model I am having a popping in the pivot housing assy. and I can not fine anyone or manual to tell me what kind of parts are inside of the housing. I don't want to start taking it apart without knowing wants in side this housing has NO Hoses going to it or grease fitting.

Can anyone help me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bob.
There should be some grease fitting or oil bung to remove to lubricate the pivot mechanism? There are manuals on the web that can be had for $15.00 +. I think they are the same unit as the Davis 185 backhoe.


----------



## boboldman (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks popobill. I have 2 manuals and they do not show any break down of the pivot one of the manuals operator's manual shows all of the grease locations but none on the pivot.
I have gone to dealer and the went to Davis and printed a page out but when I compared it to part they are not the same
Any other ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sounds like maybe a bearing?!? Is that a bearing on the top of the pivot?


----------



## boboldman (Apr 15, 2021)

No, It looks like something like a dust cover it is real thin tin and without removing the bolt and pulling the housing out it want come off. I am thinking the upper and lower are attached in the housing with cone bushing. But if that is correct I think when the housing is pulled out the bushing will just fall out and leave the backhoe with on support except what I can make to support with. I don't like doing that and not knowing what to expect and I will be doing this by myself also if I open it up I would like to think I have a chance of fixing it and I don't think I can get any part MF can't even fine it.


----------

